# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Dick Terhune, Nick Wolfe, Creatures Crypt, MORE



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BiIG SCARY SHOW– Episode 128 
Kiss me Blarney Stone
Episode 128

With less than a week until Transworld, the green beer is flowing here in the US, while the pints of Guinness keep coming at a pub in Dublin for Meathook Jim. The Roundtable of Terror is about marketing, as the 4 (g) hosts are seated at the table with the Evil One himself, the Voice from Hell, Dick Terhune.

Badger brings us interviews with Creatures Crypt and Nick Wolfe, as well as the latest in Deadline News. Storm rants on about the wee little people, in a Haunt Minute, Meathook Jim addresses inspiration, on Tips n’tricks, and the Haunt-strementalist spins the spooky music .

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice, just by listening to: THE BIG SCARY SHOW

Featured Music:
diemonsterdie – The Dead Shall Inherit the Earth
Demented Are Go Go – Welcome Back to Insanity Hall
Gathering of Darkness – Souls of Black

www.bigscaryshow.com
#bigscaryshow #roundtableofterror


----------

